# duck feathers



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Anyone use duck feathers for any of your flies? I've got a bunch and am looking for some new patterns and ideas of things to tie with them


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used them on my flying fish patterns but not much else


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Lots of great patterns incorporate duck feathers, what kind duck feathers do you have? Most of those feathers if not all can be used :thumbsup:. Fresh water trout guys lov'em!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

He mostly has some beautiful wood duck feathers. I recommended last night he make some dry flies and then this spring a group of Fluff chunkers take off to the creeks of North Georgia.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

deltacreekflies said:


> He mostly has some beautiful wood duck feathers. I recommended last night he make some dry flies and then this spring a group of Fluff chunkers take off to the creeks of North Georgia.


There you go! They 'll work w/dry, wet, & nymphs for fresh water patterns and their DH season is in full swing right now. This time of year they stock some good size fish! 

Locally maybe you could work some into a Seducer pattern and where you have hackle collars to liven things up. I have good luck w/Seducers on Specks


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

wtb are you saying now is a good time to go to N GA for trout?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

deltacreekflies said:


> wtb are you saying now is a good time to go to N GA for trout?


If you're into C&R trout it is. They have their Delayed Harvest going on in specific waters, TN & NC do the same things and they plant more quality fish than do in the spring and summer. There is always good year round trout fishing on the Chattahoochee below the Buford dam and into Atlanta some areas are catch and eat year round on the hooch (I wouldn't). Here is a pretty good Brown in full spawn colors. That fish was recently shocked up, He's been a resident for awhile would be my guess :whistling:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

wow beats my five pound rainbow


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

deltacreekflies said:


> wow beats my five pound rainbow


5lbs is GOOD ! I couldn't find the original place I saw that Brown, I think it said he was just over 14LBS. That is a rare fish for a wild trout in Ga.


----------

